# November Is Doctor Who Profile Picture Month!



## Phantom (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello, if this needs to be moved, sorry, there really isn't a place for this. 

I am the admin for "November is Doctor Who Profile Picture Month"

November has been declared Doctor Who Profile Picture Month! For your facebook, myspace, TCoD, even twitter accounts feel free to change your profile picture/avatar to something related to Doctor Who. To confirm you are joining this event simply change your picture... special request for facebook that you "like" "November Is Doctor Who Profile Picture Month" just so the organizers have a feel Who is in on it.

Includes:

Doctor Who (Classic Series 1963-1989)
Doctor Who (TV Movie 1996)
Doctor Who (New Series 2005- Present)
Torchwood
Sarah Jane Adventures
K-9 and Company 


We are small in numbers for now, but it is a new idea, and might take some time to catch on. Please help! 

This is in honor of the shows anniversary. The first episode "The Unearthly Child" aired November 23, 1963. By the way November 23rd has also been officially named "Doctor Who Day"

A bit about the show for those who do not know.


*TCoD Members Participating*
Phantom


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2010)

Every month is Doctor Who picture month for me on most sites!

I might change my facebook picture as well then.


----------

